# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  الجزء الأول من أسباب الحكم ببطلان عقد بيع شركة عمر أفندي

## اشرف سعد الدين

نظراً لأهمية الحكم الذي أصدرته محكمة القضاء الإداري ببطلان بيع شركة عمر أفندي ، سواء من الناحية الإجتماعية أو الإقتصادية أو القانونية ، فإن الإطلاع عليه يعتبر بالتبعية أمراً حتمياً ، إلا أنه لضخامة عدد صفحات الحكم ، فقد رأيت الاقتصار على نشر الأسباب الكاملة ، أما وقائع القضية فسوف ننشرها فيما هو قابل بمشيئة الله تعالى ، عملاً بتدرج الأولويات ، و هاكم تلكم الأسباب :



باسم الشعب 
مجلس الدولة 
محكمة القضاء الإداري 
دائرة المنازعات الاقتصادية و الاستثمار
الدائرة السابعة 
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً في يوم السبت الموافق 7/5/2011 
برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار/ حمدي ياسين عكاشة – نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة و رئيس المحكمة 
و عضوية السيد الأستاذ المستشار/ حاتم محمد داود – نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة 
وعضوية السيد الأستاذ المستشار/ تامرعبد الله محمد على – نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة 
و حضورالسيد الأستاذ المستشار/ محمد المنصور عبد الرحمن – مفوض الدولة 
و سكرتارية السيد/ أحمد محمد عبد النبي – أمين السر.

في الدعوى رقم 11492 لسنة 65 قضائية 
المقامة من 
1 – حمدي الدسوقي محمد الفخراني 
2- على أنورعطية الصعيدي (خصم متدخل )
3- محمد أحمد لبيب عبد الرحمن (خصم متدخل )
4- على البسيوني شبكة (خصم متدخل )

ضــــد
1- رئيس مجلس الوزراء –بصفته .
2- وزير الاستثمار – بصفته .
3- رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة القومية للتشييد و التعمير- بصفته .
4- رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة أنوال المتحدة للتجارة – بصفته .
5- وزيرالدولة لشئون الآثار( خصم مدخل )
6- رئيس الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات – بصفته (خصم مدخل )
7- يحيى حسين عبدالهادي ( خصم مدخل )
8- جمال على زهران (خصم مدخل )
9- جميل عبد الرحمن محمد القنبيط ( خصم مدخل )




الإجراءات 
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................


المحكمة 
بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق و سماع الإيضاحات و المداولة قانوناً.
من حيث إنه من المقرر في قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا أن تكييف الدعوى و تحديد طلبات الخصوم فيها هو من تصريف محكمة الموضوع تجريه وفقاً لما هو مقرر من أن القاضي الإداري يهيمن على الدعوى الإدارية و له فيها دور إيجابي يحقق من خلاله مبدأ المشروعية و سيادة القانون ،  و لذلك فإنه يستخلص تكييف الدعوى مما يطرح عليه من أوراق و مستندات و دفاع و طلبات الخصوم فيها و ما يستهدفونه من إقامة الدعوى ،  دون توقف على حرفية الألفاظ التي تستخدم في إبداء تلك الطلبات و دون تحريف لها أو قضاء بما لم يطلبوا أو يهدفون إلى تحقيقه ، و العبرة دائماً بالمقاصد و المعاني و ليست بالألفاظ و المباني  .( حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن رقم 4011 لسنة 50 ق ع جلسة 5/12/2006 ).

و حيث إن القرار الذي يصدر من جهة الإدارة بإبرام عقد من القعود يمثل إفصاح الإدارة عن إرادتها بقصد إحداث أثر قانوني ، و تحليل العملية القانونية التي تنتهي بإبرام العقد إلى الأجزاء المكونة له ، يتضح أن القرارات السابقة أو اللاحقة على العقد ، كوضع الإدارة لشروط المناقصة أو المزايدة ، و قرارات لجنة فحص العطاءات ، و قرارات لجنة البت ، و القرار بإرساء المناقصة أو المزايدة ، هي بغيرمنازع قرارات إدارية منفصلة عن العقد ، و من ثم يجوز الطعن فيها بالإلغاء بسبب تجاوز السلطة ، و يمكن المطالبة بالتعويض عن الأضرار المترتبة عليها إن كان لهذا التعويض محل ( محكمة القضاء الإداري – الدعوى رقم 734 لسنة 7 ق جلسة 8/1/1956 – س 10 ص 135 ،  و المحكمة الإدارية العليا – الطعن رقم 666 لسنة 24 ق – جلسة 14/4/1979 ).

و حيث إنه ينبغي التمييز في مقام التكييف بين العقد الذي تبرمه جهة الإدارة ، و بين الإجراءات التي يمهد بها لإبرام هذا العقد أو تهيئ لمولده ، ذلك أنه بقطع النظر عن كون العقد مدنياً أو إدارياً فإن من هذه الإجراءات ما يتم بقرار من السلطة الإدارية المختصة له خصائص القرار الإداري و مقوماته من حيث كونه إفصاحاً عن إرادتها الملزمة بناء على سلطتها العامة بمقتضى القوانين و اللوائح بقصد إحداث مركز قانوني تحقيقاً لمصلحة عامة يتغياها القانون ، و مثل هذه القرارات و إن تسهم في تكوين العقد و تستهدف إتمامه ، فإنها تنفرد في طبيعتها عن العقد مدنياً كان أو إدارياً و تنفصل عنه ، و من ثم يجوز لذوي الشأن الطعن فيها استقلالاً ، و يكون الاختصاص بنظر طلب الإلغاء  والحال كذلك معقوداً لمحاكم مجلس الدولة دون غيرها ، ذلك أن المناط في الإختصاص هو التكييف السليم للتصرف ( المحكمة الإدارية العليا – الطعنان رقما " 456 و 320 " لسنة 17 ق – جلسة 5/4/1975 – س 20 ص 307 ).

و حيث إن اللجنة الوزارية للخصخصة أصدرت باجتماعها المعقود بتاريخ 1/1/2001 قراراً ببيع شركة عمر أفندي لمستثمر رئيسي وفقاً للأسس  والقواعد التي تضمنها هذا القرار، و جاء ذلك تنفيذاً لقراررئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 1765 لسنة 2000 بتشكيل اللجنة الوزارية للخصخصة ، ثم و بجلسة 6/1/2004 وافق مجلس الوزراء بالقرار رقم (80/1/4/7 ) على بيع عدد من الشركات و من بينها شركة عمر أفندي ( ص 15 بتقرير اللجنة المشتركة للجنتي الشئون الإقتصادية و الخطة و الموازنة المقدم إلى رئيس مجلس الشعب بتاريخ 21/6/2006 ) ، و بالتالي فقد باشرت الشركة القابضة للتجارة ، الشركة القومية للتشييد و التعميرحالياً ، باعتبارها الجهة التي تتبعها شركة عمر أفندي و المفوضة من وزارة الاستثمارفي بيع مساهمات المال العام المملوكة للدولة المتعلقة بشركة عمر أفندي وفقاً لقراررئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 1506 لسنة 2005 بشأن تنظيم حصيلة برنامج إدارة الأصول المملوكة للدولة ، إجراءات البيع بالإعلان بعدد جريدة الأهرام الصادر بتاريخ 11/11/2005 عن مزايدة عامة بنظام المظاريف المغلقة لبيع شركة عمرأفندي وفقاً للشروط الواردة بكراسة الشروط و بعد اتخاذ كافة إجراءات المزايدة و البت فيها من قبل لجنة البت بتاريخ 29/4/2006 ، بقبول العرض المقدم من شركة أنوال المتحدة للتجارة لشراء 90% من أسهم شركة عمر أفندي مقابل مبلغ إجمالي مقداره( 589410000 ) جنيهاً ، وافق مجلس إدارة الشركة القابضة بتاريخ 6/7/2006 على ما انتهت إليه لجنة البت ، كما وافقت المجموعة الوزارية للسياسات الاقتصادية بتاريخ 5/9/2006 على بيع أسهم شركة عمر أفندي وفقاً للثابت من كتاب وزيرالمالية رقم 2696 و المؤرخ 15/9/2006 ، و إفادة مجلس الوزراء بالموافقة ، ثم أقرت الجمعية العامة غير العادية للشركة القابضة باجتماعها الذي عقد بتاريخ 25/9/2006 ما انتهت إليه لجنة البت ، و بتاريخ 2/11/2006 جرى إبرام عقد بيع 90% من أسهم شركة عمر أفندي بين الشركة القابضة و شركة أنوال المتحدة للتجارة و جميل عبد الرحمن محمد القنبيط .

و حيث أنه بالبناء على ما تقدم فإن حقيقة طلبات المدعي إنما تتمثل في طلب الحكم بوقف تنفيذ ثم إلغاء قرارالمجموعة الوزارية للسياسات الاقتصادية الصادربتاريخ 25/9/2006 بالموافقة على بيع 90% من أسهم شركة عمر أفندي إلى شركة أنوال المتحدة للتجارة و جميل عبد الرحمن محمد القنبيط ، و المعتمد من كل من اللجنة الوزارية للخصخصة و مجلس الوزراء و ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار ، أهمها بطلان عقد بيع شركة عمر أفندي المبرم بين الشركة القابضة للتجارة كنائبة عن الدولة بتفويض من وزارة الاستثمارو بين المستثمرالمذكور استناداً إلى ما انتهت إليه هذه المزايدة و بطلان جميع القرارات و التصرفات الناجمة التي تقررت و ترتبت خلال مراحل إعداده و نفاذه ، و إلزام الجهة الإدارية و المشتري المصروفات .

و حيث إن النظر في قبول التدخل من عدمه يأتي في الصدارة تحديداً للخصومة عامة قبل التطرق لبحث الدعوى باستعراض الدفوع الشكلية و الموضوعية و الدفاع و تمحيص المستندات و الأوراق المقدمة منهم جميعاً خلوصاً إلى نتيجة قد تقف عند عدم القبول و قد تنفذ إلى الموضوع ، و قبول التدخل في الدعوى ابتداءً يرتهن بما يكون للمتدخل من مصلحة مرتجاة ، و لا يتوقف بحال عما قد يسفرعنه الفصل في الدعوى بعدئذ حتى لا يأتي رجماً بآجل أو مصادرة لعاجل ، و من ثم فإن المحكمة تنظرالتدخل في الصدارة تحديداً للخصومة قبل التطرق لبحث الخصومة شكلاً و موضوعاً .

و حيث إنه وفقاً لحكم المادة (126) من قانون المرافعات المدنية و التجارية فإن التدخل نوعان : تدخل انضمامي و قصد به المتدخل المحافظة على حقوقه عن طريق مساعدة أحد طرفي الخصومة في الدفاع عن حقوقه ، و تدخل هجومي أو خصامي يبغي منه المتدخل الدفاع عن مصلحته الخاصة ضد طرفي الدعوى ، و يشترط لقبول التدخل بنوعيه شرطان : الأول أن تكون لطالب التدخل مصلحة في التدخل ، و الثاني أن يكون هناك ارتباط بينه و بين الدعوى الأصلية ، و يتحقق الارتباط بوجود صلة تجعل من حسن سير العدالة نظرهما معاً لتحقيقهما و الفصل فيهما بحكم واحد تلافياً لاحتمال صدور أحكام متناقضة أو يصعب التوفيق بينها ، و يتعين أن يتم التدخل بأحد وسيلتين : الأولى بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى قبل يوم الجلسة ، و الثانية بطلبه شفاهة في الجلسة بحضور الخصم ، و لا يقبل التدخل بعد إقفال باب المرافعة ، فإذا كان أحد الأطراف غائباً فالتدخل لا يكون إلا بالإجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى ، و مخالفة ذلك يرتب البطلان و هو بطلان متعلق بالنظام العام لارتباطه بأسس التقاضي ، و تقضي المحكمة بهذا البطلان من تلقاء نفسها ، و لكل ذي مصلحة التمسك به ، و لا يصحح البطلان لمجرد حضورالخصم الذي كان غائباً في جلسات تالية .


و حيث إنه فيما يتعلق بمن أبدوا الرغبة في التدخل انضمامياً إلى جانب المدعي بإثبات تدخلهم بمحضرجلسة 19/2/2011 و بمحضرجلسة 2/4/2011 و المبينة أسمائهم بوقائع هذا الحكم ، فإنه  ولئن توفرت لهم جميعاً المصلحة و الصفة بحسبانهم من العاملين بشركة عمر أفندي ، إلا أن المحكمة تلتفت عن النظرفي قبول تدخلهم في الدعوى لعدم سدادهم للرسم المقررقانوناً للتدخل ، و تكتفي بإثبات ذلك بأسباب الحكم دون منطوقه .

و حيث إنه بالنسبة للخصوم المتدخلين الذين طلبوا تدخلهم انضمامياً إلى جانب المدعي بموجب صحف معلنة و بعد سداد الرسم المقررقانوناً ، و هم الخصوم المتدخلين الثاني و الثالث و الرابع ، فقد نصت المادة (6) من الإعلان الدستوري المعمول به حالياً ( المقابلة للمادة 33 من دستورجمهورية مصر العربية الساقط ) على أن ( للملكية العامة حرمة ، و حمايتها و دعمها واجب على كل مواطن وفقاً للقانون ) ، و بذلك فقد ألقى المشرع الدستوري على عاتق كل مواطن التزاماً بحماية الملكية العامة من أي اعتداء و الذود عنها ضد كل من يحاول العبث بها أو انتهاك حرمتها ، الأمر الذي من شأنه أن يجعل لكل مواطن صفة و مصلحة أكيدة في اللجوء للقضاء مطالباً بحماية الملكية العامة ، سواء بإقامة الدعوى ابتداء أو بالتدخل في دعوى مقامة بالفعل ، و متى كانت الشركة محل النزاع من الأموال المملوكة للدولة ، فقد أصبح على كل مواطن ، بما في ذلك المدعي و الخصوم المتدخلين ، واجب حمايتها بالمطالبة بالتحقق م مشروعية الإجراءات التي اتخذت للتصرف فيها و مدى صحة عقد بيع أسهمها ، و من ثم يتوافرللخصوم المتدخلين صفة و مصلحة في تأييد المدعي في طلباته و الانضمام إليه للقضاء بهذه الطلبات ، بما يجعل تدخلهم في الدعوى انضمامياً إلى جانب المدعي مقبولاً ، خاصة و أن الخصوم المتدخلين الثاني و الثالث من العاملين بشركة عمرأفندي و تربطهما بها علاقة عمل .

و حيث إنه فيما يتعلق بطلب الشركة المدعى عليها الثالثة ( الشركة القومية للتشييد و التعمير) القضاء بفسخ العقد موضوع النزاع ، فإن هذه الطلب و لئن كانت أسبابه تصب في تدعيم طلب إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه و كشف المثالب التي رأت الشركة أنها اعترت العقد ، إلا أنه بحسب اختلاف آثاره عن الطلبات الأساسية بالدعوى يعد بمثابة طلب للتدخل هجومياً في الدعوى ، غير أن الشركة المدعى عليها و لئن أبدت هذا الطلب بمذكرة دفاعها المودعة بجلسة 16/4/2011 و أثبتته في محضر الجلسة في مواجهة جميع الخصوم ، إلا أنها لم تسدد الرسوم المقررة عنه ، و من ثم فإن المحكمة تلتفت عن هذا الطلب ، و تضع في اعتبارها دفاع الشركة المذكورة عند نظر الطلبات في الدعوى ، و تكتفي بالإشارة إلى ذلك في أسباب الحكم دون منطوقه .

و حيث إنه من الأمور المسلمة أن الاختصاص الولائي يعتبرمن النظام العام ، ويكون مطروحاً دائماً على المحكمة كمسألة أولية و أساسية تقضي فيها من تلقاء نفسها دون حاجة إلى دفع بذلك من أحد الخصوم بما يكفل ألا تقضي المحكمة في الدعوى أو في شق منها على حين تكون المنازعة برمتها مما يخرج عن اختصاصها و ولايتها ( المحكمة الإدارية العليا – الطعن رقم 382 لسنة 34 ق – جلسة 20/6/1994 ، الطعن رقم 1597 لسنة 30 ق – جلسة 8/6/1991 ).

و حيث إن القرار المطعون فيه و لئن صدر وفقاً للتكييف السالف البيان ، تأسيساً على الإجراءات التي اتبعتها الشركة القابضة للتجارة و هي إحدى الشركات القابضة ، التي تعتبرمن أشخاص القانون الخاص بحسبانها من الشركات المساهمة التي يسري عليها نصوص قانون الشركات المساهمة و شركات التوصية بالأسهم و الشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة الصادر بالقانون رقم 159 لسنة 1981 ، وفقاً لما تقضي به المادة الأولى من مواد إصدار قانون شركات قطاع الأعمال العام الصادربالقانون رقم 203 لسنمة 1991 ، فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص خاص في هذا القانون وبما لا يتعارض مع أحكامه ، إلا أن صدوره على سند من تلك الإجراءات التي اتبعتها الشركة القابضة للتجارة لا ينفي عن القرارالمطعون فيه صفة القرار الإداري باعتباره إفصاحاً للإدارة بما لها من سلطة عن إرادتها الملزمة بقصد إحداث مركزقانوني معين متى كان ذلك جائزاً و ممكناً ابتغاء مصلحة عامة ، و من ثم لا يُخرج الدعوى الماثلة عن نطاق الاختصاص الولائي المقرر لمحاكم مجلس الدولة ، أو يجعلها غير مقبولة لانتفاء القرار الإداري ، ذلك أن الدولة لم تترك أمر الخصخصة و تحديد المشروعات و الشركات التي تطرح للخصخصة و تلك التي تبقى تحت سيطرة الدولة ، و تنفيذ خطتها ، لتوسيع قاعدة ملكية شركات قطاع الأعمال العام من خلال تنفيذ برنامج الخصخصة و التحول إلى القطاع الخاص و تطوير أداء الشركات في إطار السياسة العامة للدولة ، لشركات قطاع الأعمال العام ذاتها ، سواء كانت من الشركات القابضة أو التابعة لتقرر بشأنها ما تشاء من قرارات ، و إنما حرصت على أن يكون تنفيذ هذه الخطة من اختصاص الدولة و وزاراتها و لجانها و أجهزتها الإدارية بموجب قرارات تصدر عنها و تحت رقابتها و إشرافها ، و من ثم فقد أشركت معها الشركات القابضة في عمليات الخصخصة بمنحها قدر من اختصاصات الجهة الإدارية بتفويضها نيابةعن وزارة الاستثمارفي اتخاذ إجراءات البيع و الخصخصة و إبرام عقد البيع وفقاً لقرارات تنظيمية صادرة عن الدولة و ليتم ذلك تحت إشراف و مراقبة و متابعة و موافقة و اعتماد الجهات الإدارية المنوط بها تنفيذ برنامج الخصخصة ، و من ثم لا تكون الشركات القابضة حين تمارس و تباشر هذا الاختصاص المفوضة به من قبل الجهات الإدارية ، مباشرة له بصفتها شخص من أشخاص القانون الخاص ، و إنما تباشره بصفتها مفوضة من الدولة في اتخاذ إجراءات محددة ضمن برنامج الخصخصة وفقاً لموافقات سابقة و أخرى لاحقة و اعتماد من الجهات الإدارية المسئولة عن الخصخصة للخطوات التمهيدية و النهائية ، و من ثم فقد صدربتاريخ 20/8/2000 قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 1765 لسنة 2000 بتشكيل اللجنة الوزارية للخصخصة ( العدد رقم 197 من الوقائع المصرية بتاريخ 30/8/2000 ) ، و نصت المادة الثانية منه على أن ( تختص اللجنة بدراسة كل ما يتعلق بموضوعات الخصخصة في مختلف المجالات ، و لها على الأخص :

- تحديد المشروعات و الشركات التي يمكن طرحها للخصخصة ، و ما يتعين أن يبقى منها تحت سيطرة الدولة .
- وضع خطة شاملة للخصخصة مدعمة ببرنامج زمني في ضوء ما تقدمه الجهات المختصة من بيانات أو تقارير.
- اقتراح المعاييرو الضوابط التي تتم على أساسها الخصخصة .
- اقتراح أوجه صرف أو استثمارناتج الخصخصة .
- اعتماد توصيات الوزراء المعنيين بشأن قيمة الشركات و الأصول المطروحة و الجدول الزمني لطرح هذه الشركات و الأصول .

و نصت المادة الرابعة من ذات القرارعلى أن ( ترفع اللجنة تقاريرها و توصياتها شهرياً إلى مجلس الوزراء ).


فالشركات القابضة لا تملك وحدها أي حق في بيع أي قدرمن المال العام إلا وفقاً لقرارات إدارية تصدرمن السلطات الإدارية بالدولة ضمن برنامج الخصخصة ، لذلك كانت اللجنة العليا للخصخصة المشار إليها هي وحدها و دون غيرها صاحبة الاختصاص في تحديد المشروعات و الشركات التي يمكن طرحها للخصخصة ، و ما يتعين أن يبقى منها تحت سيطرة الدولة ، و وضع خطة شاملة للخصخصة مدعمة ببرنامج زمني في ضوء ما تقدمه الجهات المختصة من بيانات أو تقارير، و اقتراح المعاييرو الضوابط التي تتم على أساسها الخصخصة ، و توجيه صرف أو استثمارناتج الخصخصة ، ثم اعتماد توصيات الوزراء المعنيين بشأن قيمة الشركات و الأصول المطروحة و الجدول الزمني لطرح هذه الشركات و الأصول ، ثم تتولى اللجنة رفع تقاريرها و توصياتها شهرياً إلى مجلس الوزراء الذي يتعين عليه اعتماد أو رفض اعتماد عملية البيع التي تتم في إطار برنامج الخصخصة .

و قد أكد البند (2) من المادة الأولى من قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 231 لسنة 2004 بتنظيم وزارة الاستثمارعلى قيام الوزارة بالعمل على تنمية و تشجيع الاستثمارمن خلال ( توسيع قاعدة ملكية شركات قطاع الأعمال العام من خلال تنفيذ برنامج الخصخصة و التحول إلى القطاع الخاص وتطويرأداء الشركات في إطار السياسة العامة للدولة ) ، كما أكد البند (2) من المادة الثانية من قرار رئيس الجمهورية المشارإليه اختصاص وزارة الاستثماربتنفيذ كافة الاختصاصات و المسئوليات المنصوص عليها في قانون شركات قطاع الأعمال العام الصادربالقانون رقم 203 لسنة 1991 و لائحته التنفيذية ، و بصفة خاصة اتخاذ القرارات اللازمة للمحافظة على حقوق الدولة في شركات قطاع الأعمال العام ، و الإشراف على تنفيذ برنامج نقل الملكية للقطاع الخاص و أسلوب البيع  وبرنامج إعادة هيكلة الشركات التابعة و هيكلة العمالة ، و اقتراح أوجه استخدام عوائد البيع ، و الإشراف على الاستفادة من المنح المقدمة للمساعدة في تنفيذ برنامج نقل الملكية للقطاع الخاص ، و برنامج إعادة هيكلة الشركات التابعة .

و جاء قراررئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 1506 لسنة 2005 لينظم حصيلة برنامج إدارة الأصول المملوكة للدولة ليوجب إيداع حصيلة بيع الحصص في حساب أمانات بالبنك المركزي ،  وذلك خلال سبعة أيام عمل من تاريخ تحصيلها ، و ليتم تحويل حصيلة البيع إلى حساب الجهات المشارإليها حسب مساهمة كل منها بعد استكمال إجراءات البيع و موافقة وزارتي المالية و الاستثماركتابياً ، طبقاً للقواعد المعمول بها ، و ذلك فيما عدا حصيلة بيع شركات قطاع الأعمال العام أو أصولها الإنتاجية أو مساهمتها في الشركات المشتركة فيتولى البنك بمجرد إخطاره من قبل وزارة الاستثمارقيدها لحساب وزارة المالية بعد خصم تكاليف و مصروفات البيع المعتمدة من الجهات القائمة بالبيع .

و بعد ذلك جاءت نصوص قراروزير الاستثماررقم 342 لسنة 2005 ( الوقائع المصرية – العدد 251 في 6 نوفمبر2005 ) قاطعة الدلالة على أن قيام بعض الجهات و منها الشركات القابضة ببيع مساهمات المال العام و الأصول المملوكة للدولة ، إنما يتم بتفويض من وزارة الاستثمارو لحساب الدولة و ليس لحساب تلك الجهات ، فقد نصت المادة الثانية من القرار المشارإليه على أن ( تلتزم كافة الجهات التي تفوضها وزارة الاستثمارفي بيع مساهمات المال العام المملوكة للدولة و البنوك و شركات قطاع الأعمال العام و الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة بإيداع حصيلة البيع في حساب يفتح بالبنك المركزي المصري باسم " حصيلة بيع الأصول المملوكة للدولة " و ذلك خلال سبعة أيام عمل من تاريخ التحصيل ).

و نصت المادة الثالثة من ذات القرارعلى أن ( على الجهة المفوضة بالبيع موافاة إدارة الأصول بوزارة الاستثماربصورة كاملة من مستندات البيع  وما يفيد تحويل الحصيلة لحساب " حصيلة بيع الأصول المملوكة للدولة " المخصص لذلك بالبنك المركزي فورإتمام عملية البيع ... ) ، و نصت المادة الرابعة من القرارالمشارإليه على أن ( تقوم إدارة الأصول بوزارة الاستثماربإخطار وزارة المالية بإتمام إجراءات البيع و توريد حصيلة البيع خلال سبعة أيام عمل من تاريخ استلامها للمستندات المشارإليها في المادة السابقة ) ،  و في ذات السياق جاءت المادة (26مكرراً ) من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون شركات قطاع الأعمال العام الصادرة بقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 1590 لسنة 1991 و المضافة بقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 980 لسنة 2006 لتوجب أن يتم طرح الشركات التابعة في إطاربرنامج إدارة الأصول المعتدة أياً كانت وسيلة البيع ، و ليكون طرح الشركة التابعة بالكامل أو بأغلبية الأسهم فيها بطريق الاكتتاب أو بنظام عروض الشراء من خلال بورصة الأوراق المالية – بعد عرض الوزيرالمختص على المجموعة الوزارية للسياسات الاقتصادية بحضوروزير القوى العاملة و الهجرة التي تشكلت بموجب قراررئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 127 لسنة 2006 بشأن تشكيل المجموعات الوزارية ، على أن يتم العرض على المجموعة المشار إليها لاستكمال إجراءات البيع لمستثمر رئيسي أو أكثر بصفة نهائية ، و من ثم فإن إجراء خصخصة أي مشروع أو بيع أي من الشركات التابعة – و منها شركة عمر أفندي محل البيع بحسبانها إحدى الشركات التابعة و باعتبار أن رأس مالها مملوك بالكامل للدولة يمر بمجموعة من المراحل الإدارية المميزة :

أولها – مرحلة تقريرالبيع بتحديد الشركة محل البيع لتكون محلاً للخصخصة و خروجها من تحت سيطرة الدولة ،  واقتراح المعاييرو الضوابط التي تتم على أساسها خصخصة تلك الشركة ، و اقتراح أوجه صرف أو استثمارناتج خصخصة الشركة ، و هو ما تتولاه " اللجنة الوزارية للخصخصة " المشكلة و المحدد اختصاصها بقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 1765 لسنة 2000  التي تعتمد توصيات وزير الاستثمارالمختص بشأن قيمة الشركة و الأصول المطروحة ، ثم تحيله لمجلس الوزارء لاعتماده .

و ثانيها – مرحلة تفويض وزيرالاستثمارللشركة القابضة المختصة لاتخاذ إجراءات طرح الشركة للخصخصة و إجراءات إبرام عقد البيع نيابة عن الدولة مالكة رأس مال الشركة بالكامل وفقاً لقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 231 لسنة 2004 بتنظيم وزارة الاستثمار، و قرار وزيرالاستثمار رقم 342 لسنة 2005 .

و ثالثها – مرحلة موافقة المجموعة الوزارية للسياسات الاقتصادية المشكلة بقراررئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 127 لسنة 2006 برئاسة وزيرالمالية على استكمال إجراءات بيع الشركة تنفيذاً لحكم المادة (26) مكرراً من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 203 لسنة 1991 المضافة بقرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 980 لسنة 2006 التي أوجبت موافقة المجموعة الوزارية للسياسات الاقتصادية على استكمال بيع الشركات التابعة لمستثمررئيسي قبل العرض على الجمعية العامة للشركة القابضة للتجارة .

و رابعها – مرحلة موافقة الجمعية العامة للشركة القابضة على البيع وفقاً لقانون شركات قطاع الأعمال العام الصادر بالقانون رقم 203 لسنة 1991 .

و خامسها – عرض تفصيلات عملية بيع الشركة على اللجنة الوزارية للخصخصة ومجلس الوزراء لإقرار و اعتماد البيع .

 و سادسها – قيام الجهة المفوضة بالبيع من وزير الاستثمار( الشركة القابضة المختصة ) بموافاة إدارة الأصول بوزارة الاستثماربصورة كاملة من مستندات البيع و ما يفيد تحويل الحصيلة لحساب " حصيلة بيع الأصول المملوكة للدولة " المخصص لذلك بالبنك المركزي فور إتمام عملية البيع وفقاً لقرار وزير الاستثماررقم 342 لسنة 2005 لتقيد في خزانة الدولة و لحسابها ممثلة في وزارة المالية بعد خصم تكاليف و مصروفات البيع المعتمدة من الجهة القائمة بالبيع وفقاً لقراررئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 1506 لسنة 2005 بشأن تنظيم حصيلة برنامج إدارة الأصول المملوكة للدولة .

و حيث إن مفاد ما تقدم أن الجهات التي تتولى بيع مساهمات المال العام المملوكة للدولة و البنوك و شركات قطاع الأعمال العام و الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة ، و منها الشركة القابضة للتجارة ، إنما تقوم بإجراءات البيع نيابة عن الدولة و أشخاصها الاعتبارية العامة ، و بتفويض منها ، و من ثم فإن القرارات التي تصدرها تلك الجهات في هذا الشان ما هي ، في حقيقة الأمر، إلا تعبيراً عن الإرادة الملزمة للدولة بقصد تنمية و تشجيع الاستثمارمن خلال توسيع قاعدة ملكية شركات قطاع الأعمال العام تحقيقاً للمصلحة العامة ، و تعد بهذه المثابة صادرة عن هذه الجهات باعتبارها سلطة عامة ، و تكون الموافقة عليها من المجموعة الوزارية للسياسات الاقتصادية ثم اعتمادها من كل من اللجنة الوزارية للخصخصة و مجلس الوزراء قرارات إدارية مما يندرج الطعن عليها ضمن اختصاص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء إداري .

أما عن الأموال التي تتولى تلك الجهات بيعها ، نيابة عن الدولة ، فهي و إن كانت من الأموال المملوكة للدولة ملكلية خاصة ، وفقاً لما تقضي به المادة (12) من قانون قطاع الأعمال العام التي تنص على أن " تعتبرأموال الشركة من الأموال المملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة " ،  إلا أن ذلك لا يمنع من إضفاء صفة القرار الإداري على القرارات التي تصدرها تلك الجهات للتصرف في هذه الأموال ، إذ يتعين في هذا الشأن التمييز بين نوعين من الأعمال :

النوع الأول :  و يشمل الأعمال التي تؤدي إلى اكتساب الدولة لملكية أموالها الخاصة أو التصرف فيها بأي تصرف ناقل للملكية كالبيع أو الهبة ، أو مقيد لها كتقريرحق من الحقوق العينية الأصلية عليها كحق الانتفاع أو حق الارتفاق أو الحقوق العينية التبعية كالرهن الرسمي أو حقوق الامتياز ، و تصدر هذه الأعمال عن الدولة باعتبارها " سلطة عامة " وفقاً للقوانين و اللوائح التي تنظم كيفية قيامها بهذه الأعمال ، و الإجراءات و القواعد التي يتعين عليها الالتزام بها عند إجرائها لهذه التصرفات ، كقوانين ولوائح المناقصات و المزايدات ، و ذلك بقصد إحداث مركز قانوني معين في شأن المال المملوك لها ملكية خاصة ، بغية تحقق مصلحة عامة ، و بهذه المثابة تعتبرهذه الأعمال قرارات إدارية مما يختص قضاء مجلس الدولة بالفصل في المنازعات المتعلقة بوقف تنفيذها و إلغائها و التعويض عن الأضرار الناتجة عنها .

النوع الثاني :  و يشمل الأعمال التي بموجبها تمارس الدولة الحق في إدارة و استعمال و استغلال الأموال المملوكة لها ملكية خاصة و الانتفاع بها ، مثلها في ذلك مثل عموم الأفراد العاديين من الأشخاص الطبيعيين أو الاعتباريين ، و من ثم لا يصدق على هذه الأعمال وصف القرارالإداري ، و تخرج المنازعات التي تثور بشأنها عن الاختصاص الولائي لمحاكم مجلس الدولة لتختص بها جهة القضاء الإداري .
و قد اشترط قضاء مجلس الدولة الفرنسي لعدم إضفاء صفة الأعمال الإدارية على القرارات غير اللائحية التي تتعلق بإدارة الأموال المملوكة للدولة و أشخاصها الاعتبارية العامة ملكية خاصة ألا تكون هذه القرارات منفصلة عن إدارة المال الخاص ـ أو تتعلق بتسيير مرفق عام ، ومن ثم قضى مجلس الدولة الفرنسي باعتبارالقرارات الصادرة بتقسيم استعمال بعض الأماكن الواقعة بمباني مملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة بين بعض النقابات قرارات إدارية ، كما قضى باعتبارالقرارالصادربالترخيص بقطع الأخشاب بإحدى الغابات المملوكة للدولة ملكية خاصة قراراً إدارياً لارتباطه بمرفق حماية الغابات .

و حيث إنه في ضوء ما تقدم ، فإن القرار المطعون فيه ، و لئن تعلق ضمن مراحله بإجراءات خصخصة و بيع شركة عمر أفندي كمال مملوك للدولة ملكية خاصة التي تولتها الشركة القابضة للتجارة رغم كونها شخص من أشخاص القانون الخاص ، إلا أنه يعد قراراً إدارياً بامتياز ، باعتبار أنه جاء تعبيراً عن الإرادة الملزمة لجهة الإدارة التي حددت شركة عمر أفندي ضمن برنامج الخصخصة و قررت معايير و ضوابط خصخصتها ، و أنابت و فوضت الشركة القابضة المذكورة في التعبيرعن هذه الإرادة ، بل و اعتمدت تلك الإجراءات و أقرت بما انتهى إليه بموافقة المجموعة الوزارية للسياسات الاقتصادية بتاريخ 5/9/2006 على بيع أسهم شركة عمر أفندي ثم تم عرضه على كل من اللجنة الوزارية للخصخصة و مجلس الوزراء ، و تضمن تصرفاً ناقلاً للمكلية ببيع 90% من أسهم شركة عمر أفندي ن و من ثم لا يكون ثمة شك في الطبيعة القانونية للقرار المطعون فيه ، و بالتالي تختص هذه المحكمة بالفصل في طلب إلغائه ، كما يتوافر بوجوده شرطاً لازماً لقبول الدعوى .


( إلى هنا ينتهي الجزء الأول من الأسباب الكاملة للحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري ببطلان بيع شركة عمر أفندي ،  و سوف أوالي نشر باقي الأسباب  في أجزاء متوالية قريباً جداً ، و الله المستعان ).
	أشرف سعد الدين المحامي بالإسكندرية	
0126128907

----------


## عاصم

الشكر الجزيل لسيادتك أستاذ أشرف سعد الدين على مشاركتنا لهذا الحكم المهم 
تقبل مروري

----------

